# Impossible de supprimer des applications



## john_dewinter (12 Avril 2012)

Salut,

Depuis quelques semaines je n'arrive plus à supprimer mes applications ipad.
Si je clique sur la croix à droite d'une application, mon ipad bloque pendant 30 sec, s'éteint, redémarre et l'application n'est pas supprimée.

Que puis-je faire?


----------

